# Newbie - Need approval



## Mrcapable247 (Oct 6, 2021)

My name is Carlos. I'm new here. I have heard alot about TAM - I am hoping to share my experiences and learn more about a healthy married.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Carlos! I like the confidence in your handle “Mr. Capable”


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I approve.


----------

